# Ovulation pain



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi guys just thought i'd ask your advice. I'm on day 21 of my second course of clomid. Last month i had ovulation pains for about 4 days i think, very severe on the last day where i was crippled over and could hardly walk. i went to bed with a hot water bottle and when i woke up it was totally gone. I was chuffed when my day 21 bloods came back with a progesterone level of 48 as this was only 4 days post ovulation. This month the pain started last monday, severe again on friday (where i assume that i ovulated) and didnt go until yesterday, which makes it 7 days. What i was wondering is whether this is normal or not to last this long? Thanks, Clairexx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Like you for the last 2 months I have had ovulation pain lasting around 4 days, and like you on the last day it has been crippling, in fact I'm glad you mentioned that so I know I am normal!

I do remember having some 'after pains' for a couple of days once I had ovulated, but not any where near as strong as the actual ov pains.  I think its normal to have cramps throughout the month.  This month I have had a stomach ache ever since I ovulated 10 days ago (I'm hoping thats a good sign though)! 

I think if you ask your fertility nurse they will just say it is normal to be honest.

Deneez
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Ovulation pain (also known as mittelschmerz) is actually fairly common even in women with no fertility problems.

I've always experienced terrible ovulation pain...sharp stabbing pains in ovaries and abdomen, lower back pain, bloated & frequent peeing to name just a few of the symptoms.  Mine usually starts from around cd10 and gets progressively worse until I ovulate cd14/15 (I ovulate naturally no problem).  The symptoms ease up a bit after ovulation but still get them right through 2ww.

I was prescribed 6mths of clomid last year to boost (release more eggs) and this just exacerbated the ovulation pain...like you it got so bad that I could hardly walk and the pain was so unbearable that I had warm baths and then early nights with heated wheatbags !!

Your ovaries are working overtime, especially if you don't usually ovulate without medication.  I would say its normal but obviously if you're concerned then speak to your consultant to put your mind at rest.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm on my first month of Clomid and the pains I got this sunday were so so painful, like you I could not walk and even found it uncomfortable to sit.

I had the pains on Sunday and I wanted to know whether the pains mean that the egg has been realeased or do they mean that they are getting ready to be realeased.

The reason I'm asking is that my DP is working nights and the last time we   (TMI) was on friday evening and then he worked on Saturday and Sunday, so no  .  When I got the pains on Sunday evening I was gutted as I believed I'd missed it this month.  I was that gutted that I couldn't sleep as I was crying too much. 

Does the    need to be there waiting before I get the pain? or is it worth   after I have the pain?
I just don't understand the whole timing thing concerning ovulation/pain/CM. 

Thanks
Toni


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Toni....

Ideally you should have plenty of swimmers ready & waiting for when egg released...but fine during and after as egg lives for around 12-24 hours.

Ovulation pain can start few days before actual egg released as your ovaries are working overtime producing lots of hormones and the dominant follie is preparing to rupture...as I mentioned in my previous reply, I start getting ovulation pains from around cd10 onwards and always ovulate cd14/15 (I'm not on clomid but have always got bad ovulation pain).

What cycle day are you on now ?

I'd grab your DH 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

